# VZW Galaxy Note 2 NFC\Android Beam Issue



## dan23945

I am not able to Android Beam between my Galaxy Nexus and new Note 2. I have tried a slew of nfc/android beam/s beam combinations without success. Currently I have NFC and Android Beam enabled and S Beam disabled on my Note 2. NFC and Android Beam enabled on my Gnex.

When I put the phones back to back I get no response at all. The devices do not detect each other at all.

Android Beam between my two Gnex's works perfectly. Am I missing something here or do I have a bad Note 2? Thanks!


----------



## DroidzFX

I tried this in a similar scenario with a S3 and a gnex. It didn't work until I had sbeam and android beam on for S3. Then I was able to send a contact.

What's odd in my case was I could not send a picture because the S3 said it was too large when I could beam same pic to gnex to gnex.

Good luck but I think touch wiz plays some part in it not liking other phones or having different limitations.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dan23945

I was able to successfully "S Beam" a picture between my Note 2 and a Galaxy S3. Not sure why I couldn't beam to the gnex, but at least I now know I don't have a defective Note 2.


----------



## imnuts

My guess is that Samsung changed the beaming functionality some compared to what Google is using in stock Android and AOSP. This will allow you to beam between TouchWiz phones, but not TouchWiz and stock Android. A lot of what Samsung did probably was to allow beam to send more file types and sizes compared to the stock functionality, but it has the side effect of not allowing you to beam between devices as you're seeing.


----------



## MLP85

I can beam/nfc from my dna to my n2 but not from n2 to dna

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## tokan.one

I was able to get my Verizon Note II to beam a picture to my friends GNex. I had to turn off S Beam, but leave Android Beam on. I did notice however you have to hold the phones at weird spots (presumably because the battery antennas).


----------



## icanhazdroid

Yeah you have to turn off S-Beam. Kind of annoying but it works

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02

imnuts said:


> My guess is that Samsung changed the beaming functionality some compared to what Google is using in stock Android and AOSP. This will allow you to beam between TouchWiz phones, but not TouchWiz and stock Android. A lot of what Samsung did probably was to allow beam to send more file types and sizes compared to the stock functionality, but it has the side effect of not allowing you to beam between devices as you're seeing.


Android beam uses Bluetooth for file transfers. S-beam uses wifi direct. Turning off s-beam should initiate a Bluetooth transfer via android beam with aosp devices.


----------

